# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Bosch] Εντοιχιζόμενος φούρνος & εστία HEN330540/01 TYPE HTHE33

## sonak

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι.Έχω βλάβη στην πλακέτα που είναι πάνω απο τον φούρνο και θα ήθελα, αν γνωρίζει κάποιος, τις τιμές απο 2 αντιστάσεις, διότι δεν μπορώ να τις ξεχωρίσω.Είναι διαλυμένες.Σας παραθέτω τη φωτό με την πλακέτα και τις αντιστάσεις που ψάχνω.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## sofosal

> Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι.Έχω βλάβη στην πλακέτα που είναι πάνω απο τον φούρνο και θα ήθελα, αν γνωρίζει κάποιος, τις τιμές απο 2 αντιστάσεις, διότι δεν μπορώ να τις ξεχωρίσω.Είναι διαλυμένες.Σας παραθέτω τη φωτό με την πλακέτα και τις αντιστάσεις που ψάχνω.Ευχαριστώ


....από αυτή την φωτο....αδύνατον,
....ξεκόλλα τες, γύρνα τες μήπως φαίνονται τα χρώματα σε μια άλλη τους πλευρά...
....μέτρησέ τες, μήπως δεν είναι κομμένες , και βγάλεις άκρη σε συνδυασμό, Ωμ που θα μετρήσεις χρώματα που θα δεις....

....τροφοδοτικό, πιθανόν να έχει και άλλα καμμένα, βγάζει τίποτα από τάση;;

----------


## sofosal

http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?part...63#prettyPhoto

----------


## sonak

Είπα μήπως έχει κάποιος την πλακέτα στα χέρια του και με βοηθήσει καλύτερα.Αυτή με το μαύρο βέλος μετράει άπειρο και πιθανόν να είναι 10Ω (Καφέ-μαύρο-μαύρο-χρυσαφί).Η άλλη έχει κοπεί στη μέση και έχει καεί...Ευχαριστώ πάντως...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Την ίδια πλακέτα πάω στοίχημα την είδαμε εδώ μέσα στο φόρουμ από κάποιο άλλο μέλος που ρωτούσε (έχει καιρό πριν 3 - 4 μήνες) . Θέλω να πω ότι αν ψάξεις μέσα στα υπόλοιπα θέματα θα βρεις το μέλος που ρώτησε για την ίδια περίπτωση και ίσως αν εκείνος κράτησε την παλιά πλακέτα να σε βοηθήσει ως προς τις τιμές των αντιστάσεων.

----------


## sonak

Ναι, έχω βρεί απο το φόρουμ αυτή τη περίπτωση και με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ για βρώ ότι φταίει η πλακέτα.Πως θα έρθω σε επαφή μαζί του?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Που σε πιο θέμα ήταν ? γιατί εγώ δεν θυμάμαι πιο θέμα ήταν , αλλά θυμάμαι σίγουρα την ίδια πλακέτα που την έχω ξαναδεί.

----------


## sonak

http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=68127

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Του έστειλα προσωπικό μήνυμα , για να προσπαθήσει να βοηθήσει , αν συμμετέχει ακόμα σαν μέλος

----------


## sonak

Οκ.Θα περιμένω απάντηση.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## UV.

> δεν μπορώ να τις ξεχωρίσω.Είναι διαλυμένες.


από την φωτο που έβαλες οι αντιστάσεις δεν φαίνονται διαλυμένες 
και από τα χρώματα της είναι 10Ω αυτή με το μαύρο βελάκι
οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί ναι φαίνονται προβληματικοί άλλαξε τους αλλά με ίδιους 105°C

----------


## sonak

Πρέπει να έχω κάνει κάποιο λάθος και προκάλεσα μπέρδεμα...Sorry.Η φωτό που ανέβασα είναι απο ένα άλλο Post και δεν είναι η δική μου περίπτωση.Είναι όμως ακριβώς ίδια η πλακέτα με άλλα συμπτώματα, τα οποία δείχνω με τα βελάκια(σημειωτέον έχει "φάει" και το mosfet SΤD2ΝΒ80 και μια smd αντίσταση απο την κάτω μεριά)...

----------


## sofosal

> Πρέπει να έχω κάνει κάποιο λάθος και προκάλεσα μπέρδεμα...Sorry.Η φωτό που ανέβασα είναι απο ένα άλλο Post και δεν είναι η δική μου περίπτωση.Είναι όμως ακριβώς ίδια η πλακέτα με άλλα συμπτώματα, τα οποία δείχνω με τα βελάκια(σημειωτέον έχει "φάει" και το mosfet SΤD2ΝΒ80 και μια smd αντίσταση απο την κάτω μεριά)...


....στην περίπτωση που δεν θα μπορέσεις να επισκευάσεις την πλακέτα: 1.αγορά καινούριας
                                                                                                2. βλέπεις τι τάσεις βγάζει το τροφοδοτικό, βρίσκεις η/ κατασκευάζεις ένα άλλο και το αντικαθιστάς. στη δεύτερη περίπτωση δεν πληρώνεις το υπερβολικό κόστος στην εταιρία...

----------


## gcnick

http://www.antalaktika-hlektrikon.gr...-pitsos-detail

----------


## sdancer75

Καλημέρα,

Να ρωτήσω κάτι επειδή έχω παραπλήσιο μοντέλο κουζίνας. Δεν έχω θέρμανση από την επάνω πλευρά του φούρνου. Δεν μιλάω για το Grill. Υπάρχει αντίσταση σε αυτό το σημείο ? Αν ναι, ανοίγει από την πίσω πλευρά ?

Ευχαριστώ,

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ναι ανοίγει από την πίσω πλευρά . Η αντίσταση του Γκριλ και η επάνω αντίσταση είναι η ίδια αντίσταση αλλά είναι χωριστές το γκριλ με την απλή αντίσταση του πάνω , γιαυτό και θα έχει 4 "πόδια" τα 2 για το γκριλ που συνήθως είναι τα 2 μεσαία πόδια και τα άλλα 2 πόδια που είναι τα 2 ακριανά και είναι για την απλή αντίσταση της επάνω. Αλλάζουν και τα 2 μαζί καθώς είναι φιξ.

----------

